# America's Next Top Model -  Cycle 6!!!



## Pink_minx (Feb 26, 2006)

I found some links to the new america's next top model 6...here are some pics of the new contestants!
http://www.upn.com/shows/top_model6/models/
You can find a before and after pic of each of them too.  Cant wait to see it!​


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 26, 2006)

i can't wait 4 this to start!! especially since project runway ends this week


----------



## ben (Feb 26, 2006)

yay, can't wait for this season to start!! thanks for posting this.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 26, 2006)

Woo hoo!

I saw an episode of a season a few days ago - a season not instantly recognisable to me. I got all excited thinking it was the new season.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 26, 2006)

I know I havent found anything interesting to watch on tv lately,  I already picked a few favorites already hehe.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 28, 2006)

is anyone going to watch 8th and ocean on MTV?


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 1, 2006)

Gah! I wish fat people (or even real people) existed in fashion.  The bones aren't pretty.

Guess that's why I'm behind the runway, in the dressing room, rather than on it.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 2, 2006)

I want to watch 8th and ocean!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 
_Gah! I wish fat people (or even real people) existed in fashion.  The bones aren't pretty.

Guess that's why I'm behind the runway, in the dressing room, rather than on it._

 
seriously!  their arms look bad..really bad.


----------



## stacey (Mar 2, 2006)

i'm in love with this series! i LOVE it!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 3, 2006)

Yea some of the girls look really really skinny its almost scary, they have such beautiful faces but their faces dont fit their body size.


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 7, 2006)

Furonda looks like Yaya, Kari looks like Nicole from last season, Brooke has some serious lip issue And Wendy needs to go eat some Wendy's. But I still love the show Does anyone know when it starts in Canada?


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 8, 2006)

When does it air in the US?  I love top model!!


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 8, 2006)

Im rooting for Joanie and Jade... their both from Pennsylvania and Joanie is from beaver falls (near pittsburgh where im from) YAY!! i cant WAIT til tonight!


----------



## lovemichelle (Mar 8, 2006)

they all look way too skinny and gross in the picture.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 8, 2006)

I like Jade and Leslie but most of all Mollie Sue!! and when I saw she was from Tampa it made me want to root for her even more!


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 9, 2006)

*Your Vote: Americas Next Top Model!!!*

As you all know Americas Next Top Model Cycle 6 premiered this evening. This is not a vote for who u think WILL win, but rather who who think WANT to win   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Cast your votes and tell us why. I didnt post a poll because it only allows 10 subjects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....alright ladies...VOTE AWAY!!!

Brooke






Danielle





Furonda





Gina





Jade





Joanie





Kari





Kathy





Leslie





Molie Sue





Nnenna





Sarah





Wendy


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 9, 2006)

Sarah all the way baby!  I'm 6'1'' like her so I gotta give it up to the tall girls.  She is so gorgeous.  I thought Jade was kind of annoying and full of herself.


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 9, 2006)

Nnenna i am in love with her and Danielle


Molie Sue has lots of potential because she is pretty


ps i hate jade she is such an insecure bitch and she is drag i swear lol that was my first thought thank god miss jay said it


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 9, 2006)

lol i dont like jade either. i thought her being a pennsylvania native was going to make her  NICE. but shes sooo not. and the girl from beaver falls (Joanie) is a TYPICAL beaver falls girl. It was sooo good to see someone REAL! haha.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Nnenna!!! I want her or Danielle to win. I also like Sara, Kari and Joanie


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 9, 2006)

I love Sarah because she's 6'1'' like me and looks kinda like Scarlett Johanssen (acc. to Miss Jay).  I also really like Brooke, Mollie Sue, and Joanie.  I'm rooting for those girls.

Gina seems kind of vapid.  She annoys me.  And OMG, Jade is such a prima donna.  Get over yourself!  I'm sure they'll keep her on the show for awhile though for her entertainment value.  Ohhh, ANTM--such a guilty pleasure.  God, I love this show!


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 9, 2006)

OMG, i missed it!!! they rerun it on tuesday correct???


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 9, 2006)

i thought they re run on fridays, or was that last season? I'll find out for you hun


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 9, 2006)

I like Nnenna... Jade is too conceited, Furonda was a disappointment, Gina is annoying... I'm not too happy with the contestants so far!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 9, 2006)

I like Nnenna too. After seeing the show last night, Jade's on my shit list. Jay was so right when she had her photo shoot and he said it's hard to teach someone who thinks they already should be a supermodel how to pose b/c they already think they're the shit...but there's a reason why they've been passed up!
I like Mollie Sue's look but her personality is so blah. Gina is a headcase to the 10th degree! I like the blond girl with pouty lips...i forgot her name.
I actually really liked the girl who cried alot who was really close to her family but didn't get picked...her picture was awesome! I thought she was prettier/more photogenic then some other girls who were picked. But, maybe she just isn't strong enough emotionally for the judges...


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 9, 2006)

If they didn't pick that girl, I wonder why the hell they picked Gina. I bet it's cuz she's Asian and they needed a little "variety", cuz that girl doesn't have anything going right! Her attitude, her confidence, her looks?!?!?


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 9, 2006)

I haaate Jade, she's so arrogant and thinks she's humble, on the inside
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Yeah right! She kinda reminds me of Joss Stone. Furonda I also hate, she's the "forrunner"?? Mmmm yeah...I really like Nnenna and Danielle, they're my favourites so far. I don't really like any of the other girls. I find so many of the girls remind me of past contestants. Danielle reminds me of Tocarra, Mollie Sue reminds me of Amanda (I think that's her name, the legally blind girl), Kari looks like Nicole from last season. I can't wait for the make over episode!


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah I really dont like Jade.  She is beautiful but her attitude ruins it for her.  I really really like NNENNA she is my top favorite she is just gorgeous!  Kari is my second favorite I think she is cute with the big eyes and lips so pretty... and Joanie is my third favorite she can pose really good like a supermodel and shes pretty too.


----------



## Chelly (Mar 9, 2006)

my opinion on these girls:

Brooke - hun get a brush. that bohemian/hippie thing= stupid

Danielle - shes fierce i like her.. not a fan of her teeth but its ok that guess model had the space goin on and she rocked it

Furonda - everytime i look at her i see flavaflave lol not being mean but i swear i think its her mouth .. anyone else see it?

Gina - i was really excited that there was an asian model on the show because i dont remember seeing one on a past show (BUT i also havent really seen most of the other top models) but shes such an IDIOT!!!!! she needs to ease up and not get intimidated by other people (like jade) and she needs to figure out what she wants. 

Jade - hunny that attitude will get you NOWHERE! next!

Joanie - eh whatever typical.. next

Kari - love love her lips!! she has an innocent look that i adore - not so typical i like it

Kathy - sucked.. booted

leslie - really really exotic - love her

molie - gorgeous - but needs a meal lol

nnenna - love her - she'll win this.. watch

sarah - eh - but good for her  getting picked out of a cvs or whatever lol

wendy - not a model sorry


----------



## lovejam (Mar 9, 2006)

Kathy made me laugh when I watched it, but I really like Danielle. She seems very strong, emotionally, and she's got that supermodel look. That weird quality most of them have that makes you think "oh, she was *born* for this."

Jade's got cheekbones for daaaays, but from what I saw? Zero people skills. Maybe Tyra will give her a talking-to.

All I know is that I was just glad that cheerleader from Austin didn't make it into the final 13. She didn't have that supermodel quality, plus her personality was just repugnant. She is an idiot, and I was glad to see her go. She obviously didn't like being there, because her worldview was being challenged, so great. Let her go back home, where her prejudices will never be questioned.

Sorry, she just annoyed me. Did she annoy anyone else?


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 9, 2006)

Mine are Joanie, Kari, and Nnenna!


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 9, 2006)

i know she's an udnerdog but i feel wendy is really good, that shoot with the baldcaps was awsoem ehr picture really brought out a feeling in me, i think she's gonna rock at future shoots. She ahs a different look to her too. Furaonda is like a less conceted jade, jade is well jade, i cant say i disliek her but if you got an attitude lei kthat you have to rock the shoots liek you talk.


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Mar 10, 2006)

I haven't watched this series but Gina, Lesile and Mollie Sue are the ones that jumped out at me in those pics


----------



## niecypiecy (Mar 10, 2006)

I like Kari and Gina


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 10, 2006)

haven't seen this season but... i think kari has the best look... but nnenna has the most personality in those pics


----------



## JJones (Mar 10, 2006)

-


----------



## User20 (Mar 10, 2006)

Nnenna or Sarah or Molie Sue. I think Nnenna is awesome but they played her up so much in the first eppie it makes me think she won't win. But she and Sarah are my faves.


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 10, 2006)

apparently this antm is big nose and lip season


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 10, 2006)

Mollie Sue, Nnenna and Kari in no particular order...


----------



## lindseylouike (Mar 11, 2006)

Mollie Sue, Leslie, Nnenna.


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

  apparently this antm is big nose and lip season  
 

Hahahaha!  That's perfect.  I love it!


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 12, 2006)

Right now the standout for me is Nnenna, but I want Gina, Sarah, Brooke, Joanie Kari, and Danielle to stay in longer than the others. <3


----------



## AlohaGirl (Mar 13, 2006)

I like Brooke's look. I hope Jade gets cut next, she's way too arrogant. I missed episode 2


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlohaGirl* 
_I missed episode 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
when was episode 2? i thought last week was the first episode and this week is the second?


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_when was episode 2? i thought last week was the first episode and this week is the second?_

 
I thought so too,  I think episode two was with the first one because they had 2 hours of the show on sooo maybe thats it.


----------



## AlohaGirl (Mar 14, 2006)

I think that's what it is too. I'm trippin'


----------



## AlohaGirl (Mar 14, 2006)

Defintely Brooke or Nnenna.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_ Furonda - everytime i look at her i see flavaflave lol not being mean but i swear i think its her mouth .. anyone else see it? _

 
HA H AH HA HA HA HAHAHA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  this made me laugh SO hard.. flava flave! ha ha ha ha hah a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i nearly choked when they said she looks like a praying mantis, then put the pic of the praying mantis up beside her pic.. that was mean but funny at the same time.. i like her tho..

 i LOVE LOVE LOVE nnenna.. ita with u.. she's going to win this. she is  STUNNING and her body is out of control!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gawd i love her.. 

jade, is absolutely striking but her attitude STINKS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i seriously hopes she gets a comeuppance from tyra.. she has amazing bone structure but damn girl.. take it down a notch!

danielle and sara are also gorgeous.. danielly really has that whole "model look" about her.. she's gonna be a strong contender!

can't wait to see tonight when they get makeovers!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 16, 2006)

Damn, I missed last night b/c I got caught watching idol. I've never watched idol before this season and it totally sucks you in. I keep forgetting to watch other shows I love! AH!!!

So, who (ANTM) was voted out???
Thanks ladies!


----------



## inesma (Mar 16, 2006)

Wendy was voted out last night and Nnenna won a contest for the 2nd time.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 16, 2006)

Yay. I like Nnenna, she's pretty and seems to be good hearted! I missed the makeovers, darn! I'll have to catch the repeat on Tuesday...hopefully I don't forget about it and watch idol instead!


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 16, 2006)

i wasnt ready for wendy to leave!!! Jade is a BITCH im sooo glad Tyra gave her the shitty end of the stick during make overs lmao! Nnenna is Awesome! Shes too good to be true...beautiful and has  GOOD HEART. Anyone that will take their winning challenge and try to bring two "enemies" together is just amazing. Gooo Nnenna!!!


----------



## luminious (Mar 16, 2006)

the black girls look the best in my opinion. the others look way thinner and so generic.


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 17, 2006)

I agree, I really like Nenna.  She seems like a total sweetheart and reminds me of that other black, bald model.  I think she looks stunning bald actually, lol.  I did like Sarah, but I am favoring Brooke more now.  She seems like one of the most natural models, and I love how she's striking but not "conventionally pretty" like the judges said.  

I knew they'd keep Jade around for the drama she provides.  Oy, I can't wait for her to leave.  She's such a little *$&#!  Go Nenna & Brooke!


----------



## libra14 (Mar 17, 2006)

MacBunny----
I totally agree with everything you just said!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Mar 18, 2006)

I hate Furonda and i personally think shes not very attractive at all, i dont like her attitude and now that shes got the hair that jade wanted so badly she thinks shes the most beautiful girl in the house. Gina is just a disgrace to asians. I mean, honestly, shes the first asian on this show (i think?) and shes not setting a good rep. I think she has a weak personality and she couldnt even answer that easy question during that press thing, anyone couldve bullshitted their way out of that.  I think Jade should get her "bi-racial butterfly" ass out of the competition because her attidude is just horrible. I'm glad that Wendy is out of the competition because of her family being affected by katrina the last place she should be is on top model. And is it just me or did wendy kinda look like a bird? The rest of the models i think are very pretty and I rooting for Nnenna all the way because she plays it cool and doesnt really give 2 shits about anyone else and their little hissy fits. Sara is just beautiful, so is Danielle minus the front teeth. I like Brookes "hippy" look, and Kari is just adorable.


----------



## procrastinator (Mar 19, 2006)

I loove Nnenna!  And also Brooke - at first when I saw her I was like okay, she's not that pretty...but she has this certain look about her!  I don't think Gina is the first Asian on the show...April from Season 2 was half-Asian (I forget which specific ethnicity).

I hate Twiggy!  I actually kind of miss Janice


----------



## lovejam (Mar 19, 2006)

After the makeovers, Jade got a crappy look to go with her crappy attitude. I'm sorry, but her hair looks stupid, and the color makes her look sick. Also, somehow her forehead looks even larger, which I honestly did not think was possible. Yikes.

I thought she was pretty at first, despite the attitude. Now she looks awful, which is why I was upset that Wendy got sent home instead of her.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 22, 2006)

Janice was great value as a judge. Haven't seen any of this season yet, but Twiggy in last season, she was different, I can see why some might dislike her, but she's just nice, that's not so bad...


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 22, 2006)

I miss Janice too! I loved her!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 22, 2006)

me three.. i miss janice terribly!


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 22, 2006)

Twiggy is amazing, she's an icon.....Janice was just some weirdo crackwhore with a plastic face


----------



## User34 (Mar 22, 2006)

Jade is a nutcase but she looks pretty in the pics above. I'm sorry but brooke is busted.She's ok looking but her lips are like..whoa.
I'm going for molie sue, leslie or kari. Jade too  If only she wasn't such a bitch.


----------



## user4 (Mar 22, 2006)

ok, so here's the thing... i wanna start watching. i never saw any of them... can i DL the episodes anywhere???


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 23, 2006)

wow lastnight i was so sure that gina was going home! I really liked Kari, but i guess they thought gina had more potential. Suprisingly jades lil red riding hood pic was HAWT! i wasnt expecting that at all.


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 23, 2006)

I want Jade to get kicked off soo badly. Someone in that house needs to put her in her place! She is not an "undiscovered talent"! I hate her! She just riles me up! I wish I was in that house if for nothing else than to kick her ass. She knows nothing about fashion, or being humble, or being talented!! And I couldn't believe she yelled at Wendy for being on the phone. Uhm, hello?? She just had the biggest trauma ever losing her family! And then Jade thinks she's all unbalanced because they cut her hair and she's "so lost - they're trying to corrupt me!" Gah. I really like Nnenna, she's pretty and nice. I also like Mollie Sue and Danielle. I also really don't like Furonda, she does look like E.T. and I think her hair doesn't suit her at all, she's lanky everywhere! Brooke is pretty in  photographs but her lips are so big they kinda cast a shadow and make her look like she has a moustache. Gina's whiney and freaky but I kinda like her for some reason..


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 25, 2006)

I miss Janice, too (aka the crazy judge)!  But I saw a preview for next week's show and she is teaching the girls how to pose!  Yay!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 26, 2006)

i haven't watched any this cycle. i used to watch it all the time...but none of these girls really stands out to me as being like amazing gorgeous. to me, none of them really look like super models...or at least they don't look like supermodels yet. is nolee still a judge?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes, Gina is gone!!! She was too wimpy and she really didn't make an effort in anything! Funny thing is she's from a town called Odessa, FL and I live about 10 minutes from there. I wonder if I'll even bump into her!


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 30, 2006)

I definitely miss Janice!  Twiggy, while an American icon, is kind of boring.

I'm rooting for Mollie Sue, Nnenna, and Joanie is really starting to grow on me too.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 30, 2006)

I like Mollie Sue! She's from Tampa (where I live) so I'm def. rooting for her! I love her look, but she really needs to step up her game, big time!! I like Joanie too, the housewife pic was hot!!


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah, I really do like Mollie Sue & Joanie, too.  I am still rooting for Brooke because I think she is just so unique looking, but she def. needs to step it up and be more confident to stay in it.  

Was I the only one who thought Janice was _a lil bit_ harsh with Gina?  I mean, I know she is obviously unsure of herself, but Janice totally targeted her!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   First she humiliated her making her jump up and down and laugh.  And then at the dinner, she totally set her up to be called out.  I did not like that.  Janice is fabulous at times, don't get me wrong, but what she did to Gina was just mean!   :twisted: 

After that, I think Gina pretty much dug her own grave.  I mean what the hell was she doing at the judging w/those poses?  I think she took herself out of the competition, which is just sad.  But I can't say I was sad to see her go.  Gawd, the way she talked was soooo annoying!  Anyhoo, can't wait for next week's episode!


----------



## REYNALD0C (Mar 30, 2006)

Is it me, or does Nnenna have a bigg thing for that hott black model?

I thought they made a HOTT couple.

That kiss.. was to die for.


----------



## Lushstar (Mar 31, 2006)

Nnenna and that model...whoa! They looked perfect together.  I don't think her boyfriend will be too happy about that picture.  

And Jade...grr...she needs to...leave.  She makes me mad, oh so mad.


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 31, 2006)

im sooo glad to see gine go home. I miss janice like crazy but shes working on her own agency and tv show right now. http://oxygen.com/specials/casting/janicedickinson/ you can add her agency on myspace http://myspace.com/janicedickinsonmodels


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_Is it me, or does Nnenna have a bigg thing for that hott black model?

I thought they made a HOTT couple.

That kiss.. was to die for._

 

dude, they were SO into each other! her BF neeedds to relax.. sheesh. i'm SO glad  gina is gone.. i reaaallly liked jades red riding hood pic. can't STAND her tho


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 6, 2006)

I like Leslie. She's really beautiful on and off camera, tall, thin, and YOUNG! (18)  Jade is way too old to be a top model.  Most girls start in their early to midteens.  

And she's Hispanic and from AZ, so she's cool in my book!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm so upset about Mollie Sue! She was my fave. I admit, I think she needed to step up her game a ton, but she had the model look, at least for high fashion. I know they kept Jade around b/c of the drama. I mean seriously, that commercial of hers was the epitome of terrible!!! but they still kept her. I'm so disappointed with this season. The only girl left I like is Joanie!


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 6, 2006)

They definitely only kepy Jade around for drama - Mollie Sue was my favorite, too. She's gorgeous!  Hehe and although it wasn't exactly tv-ready, her commercial was really funny.


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 6, 2006)

I am also sad about Mollie Sue.  She has that quirky look and attitude I love to see on models.  While the Jade drama keeps things sort of lively, I'm quickly tiring of it.  Obviously she isn't going to tone it down, even though she has been told a number of times that she has to...I don't think you could get away with the way she behaves in most jobs, let alone modeling!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 11, 2006)

Mollie Sue's myspace page!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...dID=372  29495


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for the link!

i'm anxious to see tonight's episode.  i've been right so far when it's come to predicting who will get kicked off, but i seriously have NO idea about tonight.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 20, 2006)

I kinda wish Sarah left instead of Brooke. Sarah just doesn't do anything for me and Brooke could rock it if she just came out of her shell and grew some confidence! Sarah hasn't had any good pictures, I think they just like her b/c she's tall...

Joanie is becoming my favorite day by day! Nnenna doesn't interest me anymore. I love Danielle!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 27, 2006)

I still love Danielle and Joanie!!!!

I'm glad Nnenna is gone. She was boring me and she's just so bland!

I was watching the 2nd hour last night w/ all the extras and I really wish Keri was still around. She was so pretty! I want Sarah to go soon!!!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 27, 2006)

I think Keri was Georgeous!

Last night was tough... I dont like Jade, shes just such a diva bitch... but its true that Nnena just wasnt doing good anymore and shestarted as one of my faves...

And I LOVE Joanie and Danielle, they both seem so true and sweet! I was worried danielle was going to go home, but then she decided to get h er gap "almost" closed I was so happy


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 27, 2006)

danielle for the win woo hoo

i love her just simple and down to earth and she is herself...furonda (sp) is crazy lol i wanted her to go not nnena


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 28, 2006)

i'm po'd that nnena went home b4 sarah. she's done ALOT better than sarah has. nnena disappointed me tho. she strated off SO strong, but never lived up to it. i still think she's GORGE tho. now, i'm ALL about danielle for the win. gawd she's fabulous! i really REALLY like joanie too.. furonda still looks like flava flav no matter what she does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jade is growing on me but i doubt she'll win.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_i'm po'd that nnena went home b4 sarah. she's done ALOT better than sarah has. nnena disappointed me tho. she strated off SO strong, but never lived up to it. i still think she's GORGE tho. now, i'm ALL about danielle for the win. gawd she's fabulous! i really REALLY like joanie too.. furonda still looks like flava flav no matter what she does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jade is growing on me but i doubt she'll win._

 
ya know what killed me about Nnenna, in the beginning of the show she seemed so kind and by the end she was just a snobby bitch. excuse me language. I just really started disliking her and on top of it her pics were just always the same. I really love Joanie and Danielle. I hope it comes down to them two but I couldn't choose who I'd want to win b/c I really like them equally.


----------



## ruby_soho (Apr 28, 2006)

I was glad to see Nnenna go home. I really liked her in the beginning but she did end up really snobby, and her pictures were always the same. She'd be perfect for runway, but her look is always the same in her pictures. I like Danielle and Joanie! I want one of them to win and I think one of them will! They're both so nice and funny. But I have a sneaking suspicioun that Jade will win, even though I hate her.


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 28, 2006)

Joanie has stolen my heart.  She's my new girl-crush.  If she doesn't win I will be ticked.


----------



## toby1 (Apr 28, 2006)

I think Jade has some issues and shouldn't win but I do think they sabotaged her with that hair!!  They keep saying she photographs old but that blond hair and brows just made her look harsher not softer.  Tyra gets mad when they don't do what she wants them to do (I mean WTF Danielle's gap??If she wanted to keep it why does everyone have to look the same, maybe she could make the gap work for her) so when they do what Tyra wants then they shouldn't get trashed and maybe Tyra needs to admit she pushed the wrong look.


----------



## Throwaway Style (Apr 30, 2006)

I really wish Mollie Sue was still in it


----------



## supaw0man (May 2, 2006)

I like how Joanie said she wanted to respect and learn the culture in Thailand even if it meant massaging the other girls .. what a sweetie!


----------



## fairytale22 (May 3, 2006)

My faves as of now are Joanie and Danielle. Jade is...well Jade, though she's not AS bad as before, Nnenna is really starting to bug me, I never liked Furonda from the start, and Sarah is super pretty but just kind of 'ehhh...'


----------



## GlamDazzled (May 4, 2006)

lmfao @ tonights episode....wowww furonda's performance was sooo hilarious and at judging she was funny when she started the emotions before they even gave her one...im gonna miss her on there...sara should have left in her place


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 4, 2006)

I agree GlamDazzled! Sarah needs to leave, pronto! She really should've left before Furonda! I love Joanie, she is my favorite! Danielle is still awesome too. It has to come down to them two. Sarah and Jade just don't even compare. Jade is freakin' delusional!!!


----------



## fairytale22 (May 9, 2006)

I'm really surprised Sarah is still here too 'cause the judges are always like it's not just a pretty face, etc., but so far Sarah hasn't been doing much except looking pretty.


----------



## aziajs (May 11, 2006)

Ok.....did anyone watch tonight?  Tyra was wearing these aqua yoga pants.  Well you know she's always talking about the cellulite on her butt so I was surprised to see her in those pants cuz they show everything.  Don't you know that everytime the camera showed a shot of her butt it was blurred.  What is that?!?!?!?  LOL!!


----------



## bottleblack (May 11, 2006)

hehe, yeah i was thinking to myself that wasn't the most flattering outfit she could've worn.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 11, 2006)

who got kicked off? i missed it last night...


----------



## toby1 (May 11, 2006)

Sara got the boot
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_who got kicked off? i missed it last night..._


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (May 11, 2006)

Sarah got kicked off last night. Sarah and Danielle were in the bottom 2.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 11, 2006)

Thanks girls!!! Yes, Sarah's gone!!! I hope Jade is next...*evil grin*


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 12, 2006)

Jade has been taking pretty good photos. 
She just needs to learn how to get rid of her attitude.


----------



## bottleblack (May 12, 2006)

Next week's previews look like it's going to be another stab at a Cover Girl commercial. Jade did pretty awful last time, but if Danielle can't downplay her accent I bet it will spell doom for her.


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 12, 2006)

Booooo Jade!! Doesn't she know there was ALREADY a Divabitch (Eva)?? I hope they don't pick her! Go Daniella and Joanie!! Although Joanie is a bit two-faced....


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 18, 2006)

Well, Danielle won it all!!!

I do like Danielle, but when it came down to her and Joanie I really wanted Joanie. I really thought she was amazing. Her photos were much stronger then Danielle's and in the Runway show, the second outfit she had one was completely stunning! I mean, I was breathless, she looked like a supermodel! She is way more versatile. Danielle has pretty much the same look in all her photos. Don't get me wrong, Danielle is gorgeous, all her pictures were flawless but Joanie, she is a star. I hope she goes somewhere in the modeling industry!
But, Congrats to Danielle!!!


----------



## Juneplum (May 18, 2006)

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy danielle won! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 she's absolutely beautiful and she so deserved it imho.. i love joanie too and she'll be a model regardless


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2006)

Watching Jade be booted made me giggle.


----------



## bottleblack (May 18, 2006)

Danielle is a sweetheart, so I'm not too sore that she won.


----------



## Juneplum (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Watching Jade be booted made me giggle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

omg YES! she's a FREAK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  what was with the finger snapping  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and WHY oh WHY does she insist in referring to herself in the 3rd person


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2006)

because she has an immense ego issue as well as delusions of grandeur and heightened self importance.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 18, 2006)

that was one of the most intense finale's ever! I was clutching my couch pillows when it was between Danielle and Jade. I was like if they pick Jade I swear I'll smash my TV in! and never watch this show again. The past few seasons I've always been able to pick the winner. I really thought it was going to be Joanie! I like danielle, she's funny has a good heart so it's all good. I still really think they kept Jade around for entertainment value and they really knew they weren't going to pick her! they just strung her ass along!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she was psycho on her way out. I was like that overly happy attitude is so freakin' fake!!! talk about delusional...


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_that was one of the most intense finale's ever! I was clutching my couch pillows when it was between Danielle and Jade. I was like if they pick Jade I swear I'll smash my TV in! and never watch this show again. The past few seasons I've always been able to pick the winner. I really thought it was going to be Joanie! I like danielle, she's funny has a good heart so it's all good. I still really think they kept Jade around for entertainment value and they really knew they weren't going to pick her! they just strung her ass along!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she was psycho on her way out. I was like that overly happy attitude is so freakin' fake!!! talk about delusional..._

 

DITTO what all you guys said! It was also funny watching Tyra tell Jade that she's always talking...even when she's moving around and fidgeting that's still a way of NOT LISTENING! I think they kept her for the ratings too! I figured they wouldn't pick her, Eva was/is the only diva so I doubted they would pick another bitchy girl so soon--but you never know! ANTM is good for those surprise eliminations! 

Anyway I loved both girls and I couldn't decide which one I liked better! But as someone stated already, I'm sure Joanie will get some work too....however has anyone seen any of the winners in much of anything? I usually on see Nicole on those "my life as a covergirl" commercials, but those only come on when Top Model is on....I saw Mercedes in an HP commercial a long time ago (I know she wasn't a winner, but wasn't she a finalist?) Okay, enough blabbering! It was a great finale and I'm ready for cycle 7!!!!!


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_omg YES! she's a FREAK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  what was with the finger snapping  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and WHY oh WHY does she insist in referring to herself in the 3rd person 






_

 

People who refer to themselves in third person are ASSHATS. --->:matey: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the middle finger is for those 3rd people, not you Juneplum, LOL)


----------



## brandiisamonkey (May 18, 2006)

Im really glad Danielle won she deserved it, I think she looked amazing in the fanale with her hair way like it was... I really thought Joanie had it though you know with the way tyra was talking about her accent last night I almost thought she was going home... but the 2 best girls made it to the fanale  so im happy, I hope they both go far


----------



## fairytale22 (May 19, 2006)

I loved both Joanie and Danielle by the end but I kind of wanted Joanie to win over Danielle so I was a little disappointed. Either way though I like both.


----------



## Pink_minx (May 19, 2006)

I wanted Joanie to win, she was my favorite! But hey finally they picked a woman of color this time.  I didnt really like that other girl whats her name Niema?  She kind of looks funny to me.  But Danielle did a really good job though, she was really dedicated and wasnt trying so hard like JADE! that girl will never change her cockyness and arrogance.  But this finale was good loved the whole Thailand runway walk it was so beautiful!


----------



## Pink_minx (May 19, 2006)

And here are Jonies and danielles pics...for some of you who like to see again.









I have to say Danielle looks beautiful here!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (May 25, 2006)

i dont think the finale was that great...the thailand runway was ehh...i expected more...last season was really hype and so was the year before that....anywayy...im happy danielle won....i would be happy if either one of them won...they both deserved it and theyre both gorgeous.
thats my two cents, haha.


----------

